# gaf versus tamko



## Grumpy

I'm staying away from GAF products for several reasons. They make a decent average product but charge top dollar. They recently purchased ELK and combined the two product lines so everything about the company is new. All there products are less than a year old, and I don't intend on using my customers as the guinea pigs. Gaf is owned by BMA, and is the largest manufacturer of building materials in North America.

I like Tamko. It is a privately held family owned company. It's been around since I think the 70's. They make good product. I've had some problems with the dimentional stability of their 3-tab's but their architecturals are great and much more common than the 3-tabs. In addition all the Tamko shingles in my area all come with an added bonus, Algae Relief, which protects against discoloration due to algae growth on the shingle. Algae growth is a problem for some customers, and the added bonus doesn't even cost anything extra. 

I think the Tamko heritage has much more color selection than the GAF Timberline, at least they used to with the old timberlines. I am not sure about the new product line. I only wish Tamko made more premium architectural shingles... but the Tamko XL's are funny looking for sure.

In 10 years of roofing I have had one material defect claim and that was on a GAF Timberline, not to hold that against them, I think it was actually installer error. (We didn't install that roof, it was at one of the company's I used to work for). 

Either would probably be a fine product but I put Tamko Heritage's on my Father's house if that's any consolation.


----------



## 747

i agree with grumpy ( good to see him around again) I say tamko heritage or certainteed landmark. I have tamko heritage on my house but i just had landmarks put on my sisters house. The mission brown i thought that color would go good with her vinyl siding. This is the only reason why i went with landmarks. But i was leaning toward the natural timber color in tamko heritage. to be specific. For some reason the roofers in my area love gaf. But i dont care what they think. I pay attention at this and the other forum.


----------



## Slyfox

Ether will last as long as the other assumming there installed properly.

Both come with AR, at no extra charge.

GAF's new timberline is actually just ELK's wrapped in timberline packages, thus they have allready been time tested.

For looks and insulation purposes i prefer the Heritage,
all tho they cost a few dollars more (atleast here in my area),
they run smoother and neater.


----------



## 747

The two best colors in the 30year or 50 year in the brown family in my oppion is aged wood or natural timber However seeing how you talking the 50 year i say go with the Heritage XL ar 40 year in weathered stone. Which is very esthetic pleasing.

Seeing how you live in woodridge on 53 if you don't personally know that roofer your thinking about going with. I would ask ed for a bid. Thats within his area of roofing.


----------



## jrysdon

Certainteed doesn't back their shingles. I have 12 year shingles that have failed terribly and Certainteed says too big since all the shingles of this make have failed for them so no more coverage as agreed by their warranty. They claim they will pay something but very little (based on others who did get some payment) and won't pay anything for installation (or roof tear-off which is required). I will never use Certainteed again and would warn others to never use them as well. I have learned that they are not a reputable company.


----------



## Slyfox

The owners and management teams that sold faulty materials to the public for almost 3 decades are no longer the same people making the calls.

New owners, new management.

Don't let your anger make you look like the bad guy.


----------



## jrysdon

*New Management - But No Better*

Difficulty is that new management doesn't try to improve the situation just blames it on past people and don't provide any reason to trust the new company. If the company tried to improve the situation instead of telling us they will do everything possible to reduce payment and will pay out as slowly as allowed by law I would have more sympathy for them. 

If a firm tries to help the consumer then I will give them the benefit of doubt. Certainteed has employees who are embarrassed by their treatment of those who have lost under warranty. I feel sorry that they are unable to change companies.


----------

